# How to find a UK breeder



## Colo (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi,

Great to find this place where I can use the term cockapoo without getting flamed 

I was recommended to this forum but a Cockpoo owner on another forum and I'm really interested to find a legitmate breeder in the UK who isn't going to charge a small fortune for the pleasure. Do they exist?

So far my experience has been one where I have replied to adverts and soon cottoned on that they were either puppy farms or con men/women. 

It seems its so easy to get conned looking for a Poodle cross.

Any help and advice would be welcomed.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

hey welcome, in general your looking at £650- £850 for a cockapoo. 

have you tried breeders online and epups, i think the other ones people talk about are preloved and pets4homes ?

someone on her may know of a breeder near you. 


what are you looking for English or American Mini or Toy do you have a spesific clolour you would prefer. girl or boy. are you set on a pup or would you be interested in an older cockapoo looking for a home.


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Jessica came from this lady: 01724 733399 Julie.

I sent her a picture yesterday and she told me she has a litter 1 week old. White and apricot. 










A video taken last week.


----------



## Colo (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I was looking at a UK CS and a miniture poodle cross. I tried some of those sites and basically didnt get a great reponse. Three of the people I spoke to were basically con artists which I almost fell for.

But what I don't understand is why they are so expensive £850 for a puppy?


----------



## Colo (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh Paul that is a beautful pet, how lovely. What kind of poodle was she crossed with?


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Colo said:


> But what I don't understand is why they are so expensive £850 for a puppy?


Economics - supply and demand. There aren't many out there and lots of people want one so higher prices can be charged.


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

A miniature.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

because people ar willing to pay unfortunetly (i know i 4 so technicaly i think im a hipocrit saying that) they are popular i dont know exactly why they are more exspencif than the pure breed but they are. its up to the individual. the way me and my mum see it is that we dont drink or smoke or go out every weekend to get blootered so our money went to our dogs. peopl say why pay so much for a dog/mutt, i say why spend £200 -£300 on cigarets that are cutting you life short and drink that mean you get so drunk you dont remeber then end of the night. 


this breed is not for everyone their are other breeds with similer trates, portugeas water dogs, lagottos,tabetan terriers, poodles, curlycoated, retrevers


----------



## cockerapoomum (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi
I have researched a lot of breeders the last few weeks in the uk. Like you a lot seem like they have litters of all different dogs or allowing their dogs to have pups every few months.
I found one on site called Anzil cockapoos who are based in merseyside.
They have great recommendations and lots of info on site. the pups are rearded in house. they have just had a litter of F1 american cockapoos, which are ready in april. Most breeders seem to be charging around the same price. - £800.
regards.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

whereabouts do you live?


----------



## Colo (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Helen,

I'm in London UK.

Thanks again for all your replies, really helpful.

£800 is a huge amount, but as you say supply and demand. Looking at for sale ads it seems there are plenty of them around but with huge price tags.

I will have to save my money or look out for a rescue dog


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

cockerapoomum said:


> Hi
> I have researched a lot of breeders the last few weeks in the uk. Like you a lot seem like they have litters of all different dogs or allowing their dogs to have pups every few months.
> I found one on site called Anzil cockapoos who are based in merseyside.
> They have great recommendations and lots of info on site. the pups are rearded in house. they have just had a litter of F1 american cockapoos, which are ready in april. Most breeders seem to be charging around the same price. - £800.
> regards.


 Hi Jane
We got Alfie our 7 months cockapoo from Anzil dogs. The breeder Anthony is lovely and his dogs/pups are healthy and very well looked after. We found him on Breeders online and after loads of research and several conversations with breeders just knew he was a reputable breeder. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend him to anyone looking for a cockapoo puppy!!  x


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Anzil have given us a great dog. 
And maybe my Duff is sister to your Alfie??
Seven months old, out of Amber. 
Litter of nine, I think. 
Adam


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

hi Adam

yes Duff and Alfie will be siblings. Alfie was born in June and we collected in August. Any photos?


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Any photos!
Umm
Yep loads lol
Need to create a photobucket!!
Ps ours has been superb!


----------



## barrelman (Oct 2, 2010)

We bought Stanley from. Jandaz in south west Wales. Janice the owner is on here think her username is ROMEO. We had a 600 mile round trip to collect him. I'd do same again though Stanley has been great from day one. Very well socialized prior to collection and not the most expensive breeder. Check her website. I suspect that due to the proffesionalism of the website some people presume Jandaz is some kind of puppy farm. However when visiting its clear that's NOT the case. All the dogs I saw were very happy and sociable and quite obviously part of the family. Take a look


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2011)

thanks mat for your comments about jandaz people presume i am a puppy farm as i live in wales could not be more wrong ,it is hurtful to here these comments although my endorsements prove otherwise and as you say when you visit you can make your own mind up PROOF IS IN THE PUDDING janice x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

I agree with you Colo, £850 pounds is a lot of money for a puppy, it takes a lot of earning to get that sort of spare cash. That cost is just the tip of the iceberg when it comes to owning ANY dog. All pets cost a lot of money annually to keep and look after, though you always hope that this investment is returned 10 fold by the joy that you get from your dog.

The choices you must make are whether to buy a rescue dog, a cheap 'back street' bred puppy, a pup from a hobby breeder (some are very experienced and some are not so) or from a licenced professional breeder with testimonials and a reputation to protect. 

We ourselves always recommend that buyers do more than just surf the internet. We say go and view at least 2 if not 3 breeders. Never take your cheque book and be prepared to walk away to give yourself time to think rationally. Any reputable breeder will not do 'hard sell'. We understand that finding the right puppy is paramount to you being a happy owner at the end of the day. Happy owners make happy dogs.

Prices do vary but remember there are a lot of costs involved in raising a puppy to the highest, healthiest standard. 
Quality breeding mums carry a premium themselves.
Breeding dogs should have relevant health checks by vets.
Breeding dogs need worming, flea treatment and vaccinating. 
Breeding dogs need good kenneling and vet care.
Breeding dogs need premium food, which costs.
Pups must have the best heated housing.
Pups must be wormed every two weeks from two weeks old.
Pups must be kept clear of fleas, ticks, mites and ear mites.
Pups need best quality weaning food.
Pups must be socialized before they are 8 weeks old.
Ideally pups should be microchipped and have their first vaccination before leaving the breeder at 8 weeks old.


We ourselves have just invested over £10,000 to ensure our facilities exceed the Breeding Licence requirements.

The most important factor you need to concentrate on is which 'type' of cockapoo suits you and your lifestyle best. The purchase price should be secondary.

Happy hunting.

Julia


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2011)

Well said jukee doodles couldnt of said it better myself people dont realise what hard work and time goes in to rearing a litter of puppies keep up the good work have you any 2 or 3 gen puppies born yet ? janice


----------

